# Crackling grinding noise coming from pigeon



## Angusp2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello

I recently acquired a pigeon from a friend. The bird is around a month old now and very tame as we have raised him inside rather than in the loft. Just as I was sitting with him on the armrest of my chair I noticed a crackling sound coming from him. It seems to be coming from inside his abdomen. It's a hollow grinding sound similar to crunching gravel in your hand, only more muffled. I've had a look in his beak but didn't see very far down as he was struggling a bit, but I couldn't see any canker symptoms. He seems a bit tired at the moment, more so than usual so I'm a bit concerned. 

Does anyone know what this is or should I take him to see a vet?

Thanks

Angus.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it more from his breathing?Like a gurgle, that might be a respiratory issue. If it is mor from his belly and sounds like stones It might be grit grinding in his belly. But the tiredness is concerning unless he played hard earlier.


----------



## Angusp2 (Feb 19, 2012)

It sounds sort of like a cross between indigestion and grinding gravel. I called a local fancier and he said it could be respiratory


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I would watch it very closely.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

More often it's canker, rather than respiratory. You can't always tell a pigon has canker by looking in the mouth for the yellow crusty things. It can be the internal variety .


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If you hold the pigeon up too your ear, and listen to its beak, do you hear the noise? How about if you put your ear on its back? 

I've heard respiratory sounds that could be described as a crackling, and canker can also definitely sound like that. How are its droppings? Is it breathing with an open beak, at all? As Charis mentioned, often you can't see canker.

Either way, if you have a vet, a visit is a good idea. Put the bird on a heating pad, set on low, and covered with a towel. Heat helps them when they are sick. 

I think treating for canker is a good start, and it may also need antibiotics.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had a few birds in the past exhibit a crackling noise , almost sounded as if they had a bad cold with that gunk on their chest . After a short course on baytril the birds made a good recovery .


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, this sort of thing usually seems to be bacterial when I run across it too, but I also always treat for canker when there's a bacterial infection.


----------

